# Where to Fit GPS ?



## Gary King (Nov 9, 2016)

Hello friends, Suggest some common and uncommon place where people mount their GPS in RV.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 9, 2016)

Mine sits in the wife's lap LOL.


----------

